# tractor tires



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i've been going around to different tire centers and getting the tractor tires to make raised beds. i have about 20 so far and the plants are doing great.i cut one side to aboun 4 inches from the side only on one side.thats the side that i fill with compost i le3ave the other side uncut as it will help keep waater around the edges.everything in all the other raised beds are so green and comming up good.i was wondering if anyone else used tires for planting


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

tons of articles about growing potatoes in auto sized tires ....


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 14, 2013)

honestly, i would advise against using used tires - they contain many toxic chemicals that will leach into your soil, and eventually your crops


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

marlas1too said:


> i've been going around to different tire centers and getting the tractor tires to make raised beds. i have about 20 so far and the plants are doing great.i cut one side to aboun 4 inches from the side only on one side.thats the side that i fill with compost i le3ave the other side uncut as it will help keep waater around the edges.everything in all the other raised beds are so green and comming up good.i was wondering if anyone else used tires for planting


I imagine they would certainly warm up faster come planting time.
I've never used tires tho. Am using thrown out duct work for berry bushes and such. and old gutted shop-vacs

I'm trying straw bales here soon. they're breaking down and heating up real well so far. up to 80* so it's time to plant them I believe

Marla, you can't NOT come back and tell us how the tires did harvest wise. Get your butt back here once and a while woman!!!!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

marlas1too said:


> i've been going around to different tire centers and getting the tractor tires to make raised beds. i have about 20 so far and the plants are doing great.i cut one side to aboun 4 inches from the side only on one side.thats the side that i fill with compost i le3ave the other side uncut as it will help keep waater around the edges.everything in all the other raised beds are so green and comming up good.i was wondering if anyone else used tires for planting


I cut six tractor tires like you did about 3 years ago. I filled them by cleaning out my pig pen into them. Letting them compost. Last year I planted asparagus in one of them and it worked really well.

I also laid a stack of 14" car tires 5 high, then truck tires around that 4 high, then 2 large semi truck tires around that 2 high. I filled them with the same pig crap to compost. I did this so that it all looks like a tiered thing. I plan to use it for a tired herb garden.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

genevive my greens ar up 10 inchs so far and all 58 tomato plants are allready 18 incha tall squash is all doing good and this year i put cucumber into the same rows as my pool beand as i had 11 pickins of beans last year and all i used was cow and horse manure


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

update---so far i now have over 70 tractor and bobcat tires in for next years gardes --replacing all the old wooden boxs i even have small lawn tractor tires for herb and pepper (hot). still getting swiss chard and kale out of the tires out front yard--going to try to have a whole yard done some day


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I made 12" cylinders, 30" high out of chicken wire for potatoes, covering them with hay. As the plants grew I kept adding more hay. This work but no better results than in my garden rows, although, this method used far less space.


----------

